# Empire: Total War issue, game won't start.



## crazy pyro (Mar 9, 2009)

I've installed the game from the disks and after that it started downloading something through steam and now it says that it's 100% ready but when I try to launch the game it comes up with the application has stopped working window, any idea how to fix this?
I had to delete all the local content just to get it to install, will I have to do this again? This is simply ridiculous, I've spent hours getting it installed. This is on my main rig btw.


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 10, 2009)

Bump, I need to get this working, desire to fill the monitor with dead enemies is too great.


----------



## troyrae360 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey did you get it going?


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I did, think the downloads from the steam servers were getting corrupted or something so I ended up having to remove all the local content and reinstall it then let it download the updates.


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Mar 30, 2009)

Did you verify integrity of game cache?

Right click on game -> properties -> local files tab

Edit: I can't read...


----------



## crazy pyro (Mar 31, 2009)

I should'a done that, was pretty sure it was a problem with the download it had to do though since my internet was about as useful as a chocolate heatsink on an i7 due to packet loss.


----------



## jimmyme (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahh, this is simple....Steam is your problem. Try to avoid purchasing a game that requires Steam...
I constantly and repeatetly have problems with steam playing, accessing , downloading games that I rightfully own a copy of. Simply, we should all boycott Steam, I would if RO was available otherwise.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Nowt wrong with steam when your internet connection works, can a mod please lock this thread as it's otherwise gonna get derailed.


----------

